

Ask YC: Good domain registrar & web hosting provider - arjungmenon

Which domain registrar and web hosting service do you think is reliable and cost-effective?<p>I'm need a website for my startup and my budget is low. (I'm a university student.)
======
rickharrison
Domain Info: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=377301>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186369>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=339823>

Web Hosting Info: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=323251>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=230778>

searchyc.com is your friend!

------
thomaspaine
Depends on what type of website you're hosting. If you're going to host
something simple like a wordpress blog or static content, I would suggest
<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>. You only pay for the bandwidth that you
use, as opposed to a normal monthly payment plan where you have a fixed amount
of bandwidth. They have nice privacy protection options and you can also use
them to register domains (I think $8.95 for a year).

The downside with nearly free speech is that you can't host persistent
processes there, which means no Rails, Django, etc. apps. For my Django apps
I've been using Webfaction, which I've been pretty happy with. The cheapest
tier is a shared hosting environment for $9.95 a month, or $8.95 if you lock
in for a year. That tier gives you enough memory and bandwidth to prototype
and launch your apps with a small user base, and then if you need to, you can
just upgrade your account.

Oh wait, I just noticed that you're a university student! You should check to
see what your options are for hosting your website on the university network.
Most schools give students free hosting options. I know plenty of people who
host their websites on university accounts for free, although once you start
getting hammered with traffic you might have to switch to a commercial host.
You might have to go through the process of setting up your own server rather
than just taking advantage of the pre-installed configuration you would get
from a shared hosting environment like webfaction. But then again, learning
how to configure apache can't hurt.

~~~
alecst
I second nearlyfreespeech. Their pricing is _extremely affordable_ for smaller
sites. Mine is hosted there, and I still haven't payed _anything_. Though
slicehost would probably be more sensible if you're expecting heavy traffic.

------
patio11
Godaddy works fine for domains.

I also used them for hosting for the 18 months of my business, on a rinky-dink
$4 a month shared hosting Linux account. It looks like its $5 now. No major
complaints over that period, although for 10 days there were sporadic issues
with an EXE getting corrupted on disk.

I'd still be there if I hadn't caught Rails fever, which is not that feasible
on a shared host (even if you can do it, the other people on your server
can't, and you'll probably suffer for it). If you also catch Rails fever, run,
do not walk, towards getting a VPS -- I recommend Slicehost.

------
cb33
Namecheap for domains: <http://www.namecheap.com> Media Temple for hosting:
<http://mediatemple.net>

------
known
Check <http://www.freehostia.com/compare-hosting-plans.html>

~~~
amrkhaled2002
<http://ibn-alhajjaj.freehostia.com/>

------
Caligula
domain register : <https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/> 9$

host <http://www.slicehost.com> : 20$

Both are cheap, reliable and have great ui's.

~~~
icey
I came in here to make the exact same recommendations. I'm guessing you're
going to see this combination recommended a lot in this thread.

------
csbartus
shared hosts are for personal sites only, for a startup you'll need a VPS
which does not oversells its capacity ... the (only) one i've found it's
slicehost

